# Lyft rules in my area !



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I refuse to run Uber exclusively even though I have 3 rides for $100 staring me in the face.
When I turn on my Uber I get zero rides.
Lyft I get rides within seconds in my area.
Even with a surge Uber could not get me a ride.
I am wondering if this is a trick by Uber to keep drivers from using Lyft.
I refuse to run Uber by itself because I simply don't trust them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I refuse to run Uber by itself because I simply don't trust them.


is there something missing here? Your post is essentially Lyft does better in your area than Uber. Then you ask if that is a Uber trick?

Curious, what has Uber done that caused you to 'not' trust them?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> is there something missing here? Your post is essentially Lyft does better in your area than Uber. Then you ask if that is a Uber trick?
> 
> Curious, what has Uber done that caused you to 'not' trust them?


Let me just take the 75% split that they promised Me as a diamond driver durring the 180 days of change.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The Uber app can detect you're running the Lyft app.
Consider yourself punished.
Conspiracy FACT.
You're welcome.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I refuse to run Uber exclusively even though I have 3 rides for $100 staring me in the face.
> When I turn on my Uber I get zero rides.
> Lyft I get rides within seconds in my area.
> Even with a surge Uber could not get me a ride.
> ...


If uber and lyft are both booming in your city, it’s best to drive uber only one week and then lyft only the next. Both can easily figure out that you’re obviously driving for the other during your “off-weeks”, therefore the juicy bonuses will keep flowing to entice you back.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The Uber app can detect you're running the Lyft app.
> Consider yourself punished.
> Conspiracy FACT.
> You're welcome.


Big Brother Uber


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> If uber and lyft are both booming in your city, it’s best to drive uber only one week and then lyft only the next. Both can easily figure out that you’re obviously driving for the other during your “off-weeks”, therefore the juicy bonuses will keep flowing to entice you back.
> 
> View attachment 600434


That is very true !!!


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyft has greater passenger demand here too. The passenger apps show me Uber wants to charge 10-25% more per ride than Lyft. Makes sense for people to pile onto the cheaper service.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> Lyft has greater passenger demand here too. The passenger apps show me Uber wants to charge 10-25% more per ride than Lyft. Makes sense for people to pile onto the cheaper service.


Yes Uber is charging extra and not passing that on to there drivers.
That's a very good point you made.
I saw it first hand when an irate passenger got into my car and informed me that she was being charged for an XL not X as I drive a Prius.
Needless to say I never got a Penny of that.
I hear this is common practice.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

For me this week since i am part time It will be Lyft Mon and Tuesday after work for some good Streak Bonus. Take Wed and Thursday off. Friday through Sunday will probably be Uber for their weekend Bonus. Either one can me busy in my area no reason to run both, so whoever offers the best offers i commit to them for that time period.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rockocubs said:


> For me this week since i am part time It will be Lyft Mon and Tuesday after work for some good Streak Bonus. Take Wed and Thursday off. Friday through Sunday will probably be Uber for their weekend Bonus. Either one can me busy in my area no reason to run both, so whoever offers the best offers i commit to them for that time period.


That's a good strategy.
You have to make decisions based on your area and promotions offered.
I like to shut off future rides as soon as I get my current ride.
Long rides work against you when your persuing challenges and quests and streaks.
They should really give you 4 or 5 ride credit for those long trips.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree to do whats best for you. but imho, what i dont like about regular lyft is no 2 drivers get the same bonus for many years.
a good example is years ago, i would have 50% prime in my city. the car next to me has 150% prime..
on a present note. i do lyft wav--wheelchair---and have 2 lyft apps. 
why does one have a big powerzone say $20 and the other is zero. this has been the same for over 4 years. 
different strokes for different folks..why on lyft can we not see what pass paid.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I agree to do whats best for you. but imho, what i dont like about regular lyft is no 2 drivers get the same bonus for many years.
> a good example is years ago, i would have 50% prime in my city. the car next to me has 150% prime..
> on a present note. i do lyft wav--wheelchair---and have 2 lyft apps.
> why does one have a big powerzone say $20 and the other is zero. this has been the same for over 4 years.
> different strokes for different folks..why on lyft can we not see what pass paid.


Those are great questions and nobody has an answer to.
All we can do is what your doing sift through all the information and do what is best for us as individuals.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I also compare with others to. Like pre covid. 
I would say Jimmy in our city at 9pm on friday what's your prime. You say 100% . I got zero.. haha. That's a major deal breaker to me . Also with my 2 legal accounts. I see surge or power zone on 1 and nothing on the other most days...makes you think.
At least uber will cheat us to our faces... 
Say heavy surge in city . 9 blocks.
Charge pax $25 give driver $6. That's a fact


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice Lunch hour streak , was only away from house hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's a good strategy.
> You have to make decisions based on your area and promotions offered.
> I like to shut off future rides as soon as I get my current ride.
> Long rides work against you when your persuing challenges and quests and streaks.
> They should really give you 4 or 5 ride credit for those long trips.


Yes.
And every stop a pax makes should be counted as a trip, for quest and CTB purposes.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I also compare with others to. Like pre covid.
> I would say Jimmy in our city at 9pm on friday what's your prime. You say 100% . I got zero.. haha. That's a major deal breaker to me . Also with my 2 legal accounts. I see surge or power zone on 1 and nothing on the other most days...makes you think.
> At least uber will cheat us to our faces...
> Say heavy surge in city . 9 blocks.
> Charge pax $25 give driver $6. That's a fact


You make great points.
It's way to easy for them to use algas to cheat us.
There should be a regulating board to control this.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Yes.
> And every stop a pax makes should be counted as a trip, for quest and CTB purposes.


Yes your correct.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Let me just take the 75% split that they promised Me as a diamond driver durring the 180 days of change.


well, Uber changes its agreement and one agrees to it to go online. BUT, you seem to have did the right thing for you and don't drive for Uber any longer. Perfect. Now if all of those who aren't happy did the same thing......


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, Uber changes its agreement and one agrees to it to go online. BUT, you seem to have did the right thing for you and don't drive for Uber any longer. Perfect. Now if all of those who aren't happy did the same thing......


Drivers don't realize the power they have.
The entire industry is scrambling.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What's funny is no one pushes me to turn the app on. We have choices and so do I.. 
We ***** always but I am ok with it all


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> What's funny is no one pushes me to turn the app on. We have choices and so do I..
> We *** always but I am ok with it all


Very true !!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Drivers don't realize the power they have.


Or the majority just don't care?¿ They go online, they do, they go offline. Repeat. This forum does not represent the majority of active drivers; well maybe in a tiny (I can't see via microscope) way. No driver I've ever asked has ever heard of this place. Even reddit scores higher in that question.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes Uber is charging extra and not passing that on to there drivers.
> That's a very good point you made.
> I saw it first hand when an irate passenger got into my car and informed me that she was being charged for an XL not X as I drive a Prius.
> Needless to say I never got a Penny of that.
> I hear this is common practice.


I only do Lyft, and hear from a lot of passengers that Uber is way more expensive in my area. And then I also heard on a news report about the gig economy that one, if not both of them, charge more in neighborhoods of color. Amazing.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Or the majority just don't care?¿ They go online, they do, they go offline. Repeat. This forum does not represent the majority of active drivers; well maybe in a tiny (I can't see via microscope) way. No driver I've ever
> 
> 
> ojellod said:
> ...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I like the diversification of riders on this forum.
We get all types and demographics.
I have been impressed with members passing on there unique experiences and concerns.
I welcome and am grateful for all the members who respond to my posts.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ojellod said:


> I only do Lyft, and hear from a lot of passengers that Uber is way more expensive in my area. And then I also heard on a news report about the gig economy that one, if not both of them, charge more in neighborhoods of color. Amazing.


I think everything you say is 100% true.
Which leads to the question why is Uber doing this.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think everything you say is 100% true.
> Which leads to the question why is Uber doing this.


It's like Uber is purposely giving away market share to Lyft.


----------

